# WTB!!



## RAGE275 (Oct 19, 2010)

New job, looking for an eagle industries (or similar) plate carrier. Just plate carrier preferably I don't need pouches or anything like that.


----------



## Snaquebite (Oct 19, 2010)

Any specific color?


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have one...currently holding onto it for when zombies attack, however if you're in need I'm sure we can work something out.  I have the coyote one, used in recent deployment to Afghanistan.  Pretty sure it's a medium.


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nah, I'm not picky. Just throwing this out there; I've got a Sony vaio laptop I'd trade for kit as well. (just bought a new MacBook pro) 

Got a price fox? Who makes it? I'd prefer eagle I cause I'm used to them. But let me know!


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's an eagle industries vest.  It was issued to me on my last deployment and our supply messed up the inventory.  Went to go bring it back and they had no record of me having one and told me to hold on to it.  The soft armor and vest itself are in good condition.  Any chance you have a concealable vest w/soft armor?  If so, I'll do an even trade.  As far as the sony vaio, I upgraded to the macbook pro awhile back haha.


----------



## Snaquebite (Oct 20, 2010)

Rage ...your mailbox is full.....can't reply to your PM....Make me a decent offer.


----------

